# What's my CPU temperature?

## fikiz

hi all.

look at this:

```
# sensors

w83627ehf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.17 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.74 V)

in1:      +12.20 V  (min = +11.77 V, max = +12.51 V)

AVCC:      +3.38 V  (min =  +2.98 V, max =  +3.63 V)

3VCC:      +3.38 V  (min =  +2.98 V, max =  +3.63 V)

in4:       +1.70 V  (min =  +1.98 V, max =  +2.04 V) ALARM

in5:       +1.59 V  (min =  +1.21 V, max =  +1.53 V) ALARM

in6:       +5.12 V  (min =  +6.48 V, max =  +4.89 V) ALARM

VSB:       +3.38 V  (min =  +2.98 V, max =  +3.63 V)

VBAT:      +3.26 V  (min =  +2.70 V, max =  +3.30 V)

in9:       +1.63 V  (min =  +1.02 V, max =  +2.04 V)

Case Fan:    0 RPM  (min =   75 RPM, div = 128) ALARM

CPU Fan:   852 RPM  (min = 84375 RPM, div = 16) ALARM

Aux Fan:     0 RPM  (min =   55 RPM, div = 128) ALARM

fan5:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 128)

Sys Temp:    +43°C  (high =  +111°C, hyst =   -70°C)  [thermistor]

CPU Temp:  +36.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  [CPU diode ]

AUX Temp: +121.5°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  [thermistor] ALARM

vid:      +0.000 V

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +55°C  (high =  +100°C)

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +55°C  (high =  +100°C)
```

What's the CPU temperature? 36.0°C or 55°C ? What's the difference between these values? 

Asus P5LD2 motherboard.

Thank you!

----------

## paulusbrand

If you have a core processor, which i think it is. Its the 55C. I believe coretemp are the values of the sensors in the cpu itself. And the 36C is a sensor on the motherboard. 55C is pretty high, I don't get past 48 C in coretemp.

Edit: typo

----------

## fikiz

my CPU model is Intel E6320 @ 1.8Ghz (running at 1.6Ghz).

It seems to me that 19°C of difference between core and motherboard sensor is somehow high. Could this be possible?

----------

## bendeguz

Somewhere a read that,  you have to count the value with the use of those two numbers.

I have AMD, and on warm summer days while working on 100% it goes 56-57C.

So,  AFAIK, in my case it's not really 57C, but a bit lower.

----------

## cwr

My desktop (Intel Dual core) runs around 45 deg.  My laptop (an old Thinkpad)

shuttles between 45 and and 70 as the fan cuts in and out.  These are CPU

temperatures; (what I think are) the motherboard temperatures stay around

25-40 deg.

My Asus motherboard shows a couple of temperatures in the BIOS - you

might want to check there and see if you can match any of the readings

with those from the desktop.

Will

----------

## alacheesu

 *fikiz wrote:*   

> my CPU model is Intel E6320 @ 1.8Ghz (running at 1.6Ghz).
> 
> It seems to me that 19°C of difference between core and motherboard sensor is somehow high. Could this be possible?

 

They are not measuring the same thing. One measures the temp on the mobo socket, which will be cooler than the temps taken at the core dies themselves. It's also possible that your TJ max is wrong.

----------

